
How to Learn (But Not Master) Any Language (not programming) in 1 Hour - luccastera
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/11/07/how-to-learn-but-not-master-any-language-in-1-hour-plus-a-favor/
======
jraines
OK, I actually am a big fan of Ferriss, but with this one he's topped the
silliness of even his "Gain 30 lbs. of muscle in a month" post.

In a nutshell, the title of this post should be "How to evaluate how difficult
learning a given language will be for you in 1 Hour."

